# Michigan Betta's



## betta behave (Oct 22, 2010)

Hello, I am new to the forum and I am looking for betta breeders in Michigan. I am looking for Halfmoon Plakats mainly but would be interested in others. Thank you.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Don't be afraid to check out our trading post


----------



## michiganbettas (9 mo ago)

betta behave said:


> Hello, I am new to the forum and I am looking for betta breeders in Michigan. I am looking for Halfmoon Plakats mainly but would be interested in others. Thank you.


Hi I have half moons how many are you looking for.


----------

